# Windows sotto Linux [Quest Risolto]

## JohnT.Clark

[OT]

I'm Back again 

Ebbene si sono tornato a tormentarvi con i miei quesiti e non sono Jerry Scotty :p [/OT]

Ehehe chiudendo questo OT la domanda di questa sera è: 

Dato che ho dei giochilli PC e Linux è un po "ostico" coi giochi x winzoz posso installare un sotto-sistema win 98?

Voglio dire: dato che nn voglio spendere x giocare (vedi www.transgaming.com -> WineX ) visto che gia compro i giochi, posso creare un sottosistema Windows 98 con la sua partizione e giocare con quello sotto linux? oppure devo per forza installarmi wine (che nn supporta le DX) o pagare per WineX

P.S. nn voglio installarlo fuori dalla mia distro gento ( nel senso mettere un Winzoz 98 nel conf di grub per caricarlo all'avvio )

----------

## HexDEF6

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> I'm Back again 
> 
> Ebbene si sono tornato a tormentarvi con i miei quesiti e non sono Jerry Scotty :p [/OT]
> ...

 

o intendi usare vmware/win4lin (che per altro simulano hardware non molto potente... leggasi NIENTE 3D!) o non saprei cosa intendi!!!

Comunque, con che giochi vuoi giocare???

Ciao!

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> [
> 
> o intendi usare vmware/win4lin (che per altro simulano hardware non molto potente... leggasi NIENTE 3D!) o non saprei cosa intendi!!!
> 
> Comunque, con che giochi vuoi giocare???
> ...

 

Sigh  :Crying or Very sad: 

Voglio giocare soprattutto a FPS tipo Ghost Recon e la serie Rainbow Six, li ho tutti e mi scoccia fargli prendere polvere sulla mensola  :Very Happy: 

e poi da C&C Generals, Warcraft 3 a GDR tipo Buldrs Gate, Ultima...

Un po tutto insomma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   [
> 
> o intendi usare vmware/win4lin (che per altro simulano hardware non molto potente... leggasi NIENTE 3D!) o non saprei cosa intendi!!!
> 
> Comunque, con che giochi vuoi giocare???
> ...

 

Warcraft 3 e baldurs gate, ho sentito dire che funzionano anche con wine...

Il bellissimo ghost recon (quanti multiplayer che mi sono fatto!) non saprei proprio....

Mi sa che l'unica per far andare tutto e' proprio installarsi win....

 :Sad: 

Ciao

----------

## faber

ti installi una macchina virtuale tipo bosch (si scrive cosi'?) che e' free o vmware che e' pagamento, ma purtroppo non raggiungi le prestazioni che avresti facendoli partire da win

la cosa migliore e' farti un altra partizione con winzozzo

triste ma vero

----------

## MyZelF

 *faber wrote:*   

> ti installi una macchina virtuale tipo bosch (si scrive cosi'?)

 

bochs  :Smile: 

http://bochs.sourceforge.net

Ma temo non sarà facile raggiungere prestazioni accettabili.

----------

## cerri

Per giocare qualsiasi VM non va bene, in quanto non vengono utilizzate le accelerazioni necessarie.

Devi fare una partizione.

----------

## paolo

Non sono in alcun modo affiliato con quelli della TransGaming ma WineX è una bomba e ti costa 60$ l'anno  :Smile: 

Comunque il codice sorgente è disponibile (qui trovi i dettagli), puoi compilartelo e giocarci con i tuoi giochi preferiti senza spendere  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## cerri

In maniera illegale però...

----------

## paolo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> In maniera illegale però...

 

E' assolutamente legale.

 *Quote:*   

> WineX CVS Tree
> 
> The live CVS Tree for TransGaming's WineX (minus copy protection related code and texture compression, for now) is available through VA Linux's SourceForge website. You can play with it to your heart's content, you can watch the changes we make as we go, and you can participate in detailed development discussions on our mailing list.
> 
> The only thing you can't do is redistribute it for any commercial purpose. WineX is licensed under the Aladdin Free Public License, which prohibits commercial use of TransGaming's work.
> ...

 

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Forse illegale è un parolone ma

```
>>> Merging app-emulation/winex-cvs-3000 to /

 * This package was removed from portage tree due to the request from Transgaming. Here is an extract from their email:

 * The primary reason for the WineX CVS tree being publicly available

 * under the Aladdin Free Public License (AFPL) is to give outside

 * developers who have an interest in the project the ability to track

 * our most current work, and to assist us with code or testing.

 * Our work is very complex though, and only a limited number of

 * developers have the skills required to contribute.

 * The intent of the public CVS tree is startup-notification-0.5 stickynotes_applet-1.0.11 to provide a free version

 * of WineX that can be used without paying for it.  We want everyone

 * with an interest in the project to contribute, whether they contribute

 * code, or money to assist us with our development efforts.  We felt that

 * the AFPL was a good compromise to allow that to happen, which is why

 * we chose it.

```

----------

## doom.it

se uno prima non scarica i sorgenti, non lo usa un po facendosene un'idea come potrebbe contribuire? 

a rigor di logica è legalissimo usare la versione CVS solo per giocare... in fondo è un'attività di testing, e quando trovi qualcosa che non va puoi provare a fixarlo....

----------

## bsolar

Sono contrario agli emulatori, personalmente se un gioco non ha un port nativo non ci gioco e amen, e l'unica eccezione è stata Baldur's Gate quando ho testato vmware, tempo fa.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Sono contrario agli emulatori, personalmente se un gioco non ha un port nativo non ci gioco e amen, e l'unica eccezione è stata Baldur's Gate quando ho testato vmware, tempo fa.

 

Grande bsolar, approvo e sottoscrivo (oltre che fare la stessa identica cosa. Anche perchè così facendo gioco pochissimo, quasi niente, e sfrutto il tempo guadagnato in cose più istruttive e utili  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Quote:*   

> Sono contrario agli emulatori, personalmente se un gioco non ha un port nativo non ci gioco e amen, e l'unica eccezione è stata Baldur's Gate quando ho testato vmware, tempo fa.
> 
> 

 

Ahhhh Se penso alle notti insonni passate davanti al monitor!! Mi sono appassionato agli RPG dai tempi di Eye of the beholder, ma Baldur's secondo me è il miglior gioco di tutti i tempi!!!!

A parte RPG non gioco molto, comunque una partizione con windows la mantengo sempre. Già sono lenti se usati in maniera nativa, figuriamoci sotto emulazione e senza accelerazione 3d!!!

Cià

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> e sfrutto il tempo guadagnato in cose più istruttive e utili 
> ...

 

Che l'attività ludica a volte "lubrifichi" le cellule celebrali meglio della maggior parte delle attività lavorative è un dato scientifico  :Smile: 

Cmq, sempre se vi interessa, la velocità dei giochi emulati è molto più che accettabile perchè il 3d non è emulato via software...

IMHO avevano messo il CVS perchè sono in poche le persone capaci di scaricare tramite CVS e compilare  :Very Happy: 

Anzi, perchè persone capaci di farlo solitamente sono anche in grado di trovare piccoli bug e risolverli.

Gentoo però fa tutto lei quindi a loro rompeva le scatole avere persone incapaci di fare un ./configure, make, ecc. ma capacissime di fare emerge  :Razz: 

Paolo

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Sono contrario agli emulatori, personalmente se un gioco non ha un port nativo non ci gioco e amen, e l'unica eccezione è stata Baldur's Gate quando ho testato vmware, tempo fa. 
> 
> Grande bsolar, approvo e sottoscrivo (oltre che fare la stessa identica cosa. Anche perchè così facendo gioco pochissimo, quasi niente, e sfrutto il tempo guadagnato in cose più istruttive e utili  ).

 

Con questo vuoi dire che UT2003 e' poco istruttivo   :Evil or Very Mad:   ???????

Comunque sottoscrivo pure io.... niente emulatori!!! voglio il port nativo per il mio OS preferito!!! (appena esce UT2004 me lo compro al volo!)

Ciao!

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con questo vuoi dire che UT2003 e' poco istruttivo    ???????
> 
> 

 

Ragazzi, ho parlato di "cose più istruttive", che non significa che i giochi non sono istruttivi (mi sono avvicinato all'informatica con essi  :Very Happy:  ). Solo che tra passare ore su un giochino e ore a smanettare con kernel, assembler e librerie, bhe, permettetemelo ma ritengo più istruttiva la seconda opzione  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> Con questo vuoi dire che UT2003 e' poco istruttivo    ???????
> 
>  
> ...

 

Scusami... mi sono dimenticato di mettere un bel   :Very Happy: 

la penso come te, adesso non ho molto tempo per giocare, e se ho voglia di farlo lo voglio fare sotto linux....

Ciao!!

----------

## cerri

Ma chi se ne frega dell'OS!

L'importante e' IMPARARE come ammazzare la gente!!!

d'oh

----------

## teknux

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque il codice sorgente è disponibile (qui trovi i dettagli), puoi compilartelo e giocarci con i tuoi giochi preferiti senza spendere 

 

scusa l'iGNUranza, mi basta scaricare il cvs e compilare per poter giocare? oppure devo installare qualcosa di esterno? sto scaricando i src da CVS ma tanto per sapere...  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma chi se ne frega dell'OS!
> 
> L'importante e' IMPARARE come ammazzare la gente!!!
> 
> d'oh

 

 :Mr. Green:  QUOTO   :Mr. Green:   EHEHEHEH 

Da quello che ho capito ho scarico il CVS (ma è illegale??  :Shocked:   -> solo x chi usa gentoo  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) oppure mi installo winzoz su un altra partizione   :Rolling Eyes:   Sigh...

P.S. nel caso dovessi mettere winzoz posso ridimensionare la partizione con Partition Magic oppure ho bisogno di qualc altro progz?

Grazie per le numerevoli risp  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito ho scarico il CVS (ma è illegale??   -> solo x chi usa gentoo  ) oppure mi installo winzoz su un altra partizione    Sigh...

 

Non è "illegale", ne tantomeno solo su gentoo. Semplicemente dal cvs (da quel che ho capito) potrebbe scaricare liberamente chi ha intenzione di contribuire al progetto, sia come tester che come sviluppatore/patchomane. Solo che bisogna scaricare a mano, non con tool automatici come emerge, visto che in caso contrario chiunque potrebbe scaricare winex perdendo di vista il senso di tale possibilità. Ciò che non vogliono sono i binari precompilati e pacchetti che scarichino e compilino tutto automaticamente, tutto qui (escludendo così, come giustamente dicevano in altri post, buona parte degli utenti non troppo esperti e dunque inutili per la fase di sviluppo).

Questo è quanto ho capito io (su una gwn passata se n'era parlato, magari va a cercarla che ti può far capire meglio perchè l'ebuild sia stato tolto)

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. nel caso dovessi mettere winzoz posso ridimensionare la partizione con Partition Magic oppure ho bisogno di qualc altro progz?

 

Cioè? Che partizione devi ridimensionare? Cmq se il programma supporta il tale filesystem puoi provarci, magari usa parted e compagnia che sono liberi ed altrettanto efficaci.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   
> 
> Da quello che ho capito ho scarico il CVS (ma è illegale??   -> solo x chi usa gentoo  ) oppure mi installo winzoz su un altra partizione    Sigh... 
> 
> 

 

Evvabbè dai è mattina presto  :Very Happy:  (12:42 adesso), è quasi l'alba capiscimi  :Wink:  eheh 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è "illegale", ne tantomeno solo su gentoo. Semplicemente dal cvs (da quel che ho capito) potrebbe scaricare liberamente chi ha intenzione di contribuire al progetto, sia come tester che come sviluppatore/patchomane. Solo che bisogna scaricare a mano, non con tool automatici come emerge, visto che in caso contrario chiunque potrebbe scaricare winex perdendo di vista il senso di tale possibilità. Ciò che non vogliono sono i binari precompilati e pacchetti che scarichino e compilino tutto automaticamente, tutto qui (escludendo così, come giustamente dicevano in altri post, buona parte degli utenti non troppo esperti e dunque inutili per la fase di sviluppo).
> 
> 

 

Quindi se me lo scarico e me lo compilo posso passare come un tester? oppure il tester me lo fanno fare a San Vittore?   :Mr. Green: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioè? Che partizione devi ridimensionare? Cmq se il programma supporta il tale filesystem puoi provarci, magari usa parted e compagnia che sono liberi ed altrettanto efficaci.

 

La partizione di Linux (reiserfs)...parted la riesce a gestire? dato che il Part Magic che ho io fa solo l'Ext2/3

----------

## shev

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi se me lo scarico e me lo compilo posso passare come un tester? 

 

Aspetta il parere di chi ne sa più di me, cmq imho puoi benissimo scaricarlo e usarlo. Puoi sempre passare per uno sviluppatore non troppo abile, o che s'è lasciato distrarre dai giochi che stava provando "con nobili intenti"  :Laughing: 

Se l'alternativa a questo è spendere centinaia di euro per la licenza di windows... o se già l'hai, portare via spazio a gentoo...

 *Quote:*   

> La partizione di Linux (reiserfs)...parted la riesce a gestire? dato che il Part Magic che ho io fa solo l'Ext2/3

 

Da quanto si legge qui sembrerebbe di si.

----------

## Gandalf98

puoi anche usare 

```
resize_reiserfs

```

e poi

```
cfdisk
```

Perchè resize_reiserfs riduce solo il file system, e cfdisk la tabella delle partizioni. Io lo ho fatto un po di volte e se fai i calcoli giusti non dovrebbero esserci problemi!!

Cià

----------

## teknux

reintervengo io con qualche notiziuola fresca (si fa per dire di giornata):

1) sul sito di transgaming c'è chiaramente scritto che i sorgenti via cvs sono scaricabili e rilasciati sotto una loro licenza (aladdin... bah!), quindi di illegale c'è davvero poco se sono loro stessi a rilasciare i src. come hanno già detto nel topic, quelli della transgaming hanno messo il cvs attivo per gli sviluppatori, ma se proprio volevano che fosse SOLO PER LORO, avrebbero usato una qualche forma di autenticazione, anche per il CVS (anche se dopo perdevano l'hosting di sourceforge... affari loro)

2) ho tranquillamente scaricato poco fa i sources di winex 3.0 con cvs (per chi non lo sa usare POTREI rimandarvi alla numerosa documentazione in rete... POTREI: ma perchè essere strunz e non dirvi subito che i 2 comandi da eseguire sono direttamente sul sito transgaming?)

3) ho compilato e installato (nella home, non voglio avere casini nel fylesystem per emulare win...) e dopo un po' di smadonni, docs e googlate sono riuscito a installare "quasi" halflife, ma i casini che ho combinato con le variabili esportate al volo per leggere le librerie non mi hanno portato al successo...

4) allora volevo crearmi un ebuild (alla faccia di transgaming) per automatizzare il tutto. ho prima cercato in rete ed ho trovato un ebuild. un paio di smanazzate (il developer aveva dimenticato alcune USE) ma non mi fa il login cvs... uff! quindi ho preso i sorgenti che avevo preso al punto 2) li ho compressi e uppati su un webserver... al momento ancora non riesco a far funzionare l'ebuild...

EDIT: l'ebuild era a posto, avevo dimenticato di chiudere le virgolette  :Razz:  ora sto compilando... vi farò sapere come andrà la reinstallazione di half-life  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *teknux wrote:*   

> reintervengo io con qualche notiziuola fresca (si fa per dire di giornata):
> 
> 1) sul sito di transgaming c'è chiaramente scritto che i sorgenti via cvs sono scaricabili e rilasciati sotto una loro licenza (aladdin... bah!), quindi di illegale c'è davvero poco se sono loro stessi a rilasciare i src. come hanno già detto nel topic, quelli della transgaming hanno messo il cvs attivo per gli sviluppatori, ma se proprio volevano che fosse SOLO PER LORO, avrebbero usato una qualche forma di autenticazione, anche per il CVS (anche se dopo perdevano l'hosting di sourceforge... affari loro)
> 
> 2) ho tranquillamente scaricato poco fa i sources di winex 3.0 con cvs (per chi non lo sa usare POTREI rimandarvi alla numerosa documentazione in rete... POTREI: ma perchè essere strunz e non dirvi subito che i 2 comandi da eseguire sono direttamente sul sito transgaming?)
> ...

 

mmm...quasi quasi allora aspetto a resizzare la parizione  :Very Happy: 

spettiamo il post...

pendo dalle tue dita... aspetto solo il funge HL e il funge WineX  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yardbird

 *JohnT.Clark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La partizione di Linux (reiserfs)...parted la riesce a gestire? dato che il Part Magic che ho io fa solo l'Ext2/3

 

Parted funziona bene con reiserfs, l'ho usato più d'una volta. Non dovresti avere problemi di sorta, fa' solo attenzione a non avere la partizione montata quando la ridimensioni. Mi pare che gli ultimi liveCD della Gentoo (1.4) abbiano già incluso parted, quindi puoi benissimo usare quelli se devi ridimensionare la partizione root.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Sono contrario agli emulatori, personalmente se un gioco non ha un port nativo non ci gioco e amen, e l'unica eccezione è stata Baldur's Gate quando ho testato vmware, tempo fa.

 

Non sono d'accordo, è come dire "io non gioco a tennis xchè nel giardino non ho il campo..."

Cmq è andata x wineX abbonamento da 3 mesi (tanto x iniziare... :Very Happy: )

----------

